# Some great deals from AquaTop



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for share, going to go check out that website now. I have used SunSun equipment for a while and have loved it. Aquatop is the same equipment just with a different name.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Well I didn't know that but I'll take your word for it! Enjoy the deals!


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

NICE call on the deals!!! Seriously, you just saved me so much money. Got the filter and heater for my 40 build and one of those sweet no silicone tanks, just cause why not? I was going to my LFS TOMORROW to buy this stuff and my bill would have been much higher, AND i'm now getting a new tank lol 

Again, MANY thanks on the tip!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

can that 8gallon curved tank have its lid (and the 'rim' it attached to) removed without damaging the tank? if so i'd consider grabbing that.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> can that 8gallon curved tank have its lid (and the 'rim' it attached to) removed without damaging the tank? if so i'd consider grabbing that.


Yes you can it looks just like a JBJ nanocube. Also that light would be super easy to replace and go with a DIY LED system. PC's can get very hot in an enclosed system like that. That UV and curved tank is soooooooo tempting right now.

Also those heaters that are on sale look just like Eheim Jagers in their shape which means you can use them to make DIY inline heaters.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

No problem guys! I'm just happy I could be of service to anybody here.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep. Buying that 8 gallon on Wednesday when I get paid. lol


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

any idea when the sales end?


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

And maybe the reef light. Well, I might be broke after this xD


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone know if the internal filters are any good?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Anyone know if the internal filters are any good?


I've personally never used any internal filters. But they're honestly no different and sometimes better than sponge filters. They get more surface agitation (the spray bar ones) and have more mechanical filtration.

And LOL yeah that 8g is so cheap with free shipping I almost bought it... And I don't need it lmao.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Aquatic Delight said:


> any idea when the sales end?


No:/ but they frequently put things on sale. I must say I've never seen a company which does free shipping on everything, even if it is a $10 item on sale lol. 

They really cater to every budget.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Definitely shouldn't have looked back at the deals. There's $10 filters that I think rival the ac10/20. And I resisted so well.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I have no need whatsoever for that white 8g but the open tab is just staring at me. Might be a decent nano reef with some mods.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have self control.
I have self control.

I have a little bit of self control.

Argh, the pain, the misery, the itch, Argh!

I bet that tank sucks.


v3


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Self control?! What is


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

OVT said:


> I have self control.
> I have self control.
> 
> I have a little bit of self control.
> ...


You've no self control, go buy some stuff!!!


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

Oops bought a clip on LED


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

I bought the aquatop canister filter 200 and it works great thinking about picking anouther one up


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

What size tank do you have it on? At $35 it's a damn steal.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Self control?! What is


who knows *shrugs*
Lol but I have pretty much same track of mind as ovt: want to buy, must resesit, must have self control! claim it sucks and won't work for me (in my mind) so i stop wanting it badly 
*finger slips on buy now button* whoops.. well I''m already here soo... *looks around shift-ily then rapidly types in payment and shipping info*


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Pretty much how I work. I'd love that filter. It's shiny.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm buying a 2 gallon cube tomorrow whoooops. It's gonna be my first high tech planned tank, I hope.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Is the cube on sale now?*

It used to be cheaper than $25 I think


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I dunno if it is or not-I just read through Jake's cube thread and the idea came to be. Gonna shrimp it for sure!!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> I dunno if it is or not-I just read through Jake's cube thread and the idea came to be. Gonna shrimp it for sure!!


I want two on my rack. I'll get them eventually


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Rack?!? Pics or it isn't running as I type


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Check out the old confusing nano thread and my new moss mayhem thread  rack shots there. Yeah I got into it again full force. I had enough equipment to start a rack of tanks I realized. I mean seriously I have suspended lights, suspended outlets, filters galore and lots of tools. 

So now that I'm home, graduated from college, I figured I might as well start up a tank or two or three or four!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Gah I can't wait to see some rack threads! I love your scapes lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Gah I can't wait to see some rack threads! I love your scapes lol.


Yeah not to get too off topic but I can't decide if I should do one thread for the rack and scrap all the journals or just leave the rack out of it lol.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

hmm..I say individual tank journals IMO. That way we get more details about each tank. But thats just me, as you had a pretty good system going.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> hmm..I say individual tank journals IMO. That way we get more details about each tank. But thats just me, as you had a pretty good system going.


Thanks ^^. I'll work on it. Btw it is all I can do not to order filters and tanks galore from these guys.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Their rimless Euro-style tanks are very cheap as well and they look slick with the black silicone. The 14g one is $40 with free shipping.

http://www.truaqua.com/eurostyle-bowfront-aquarium-es-24.html


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

So I'm considering the DF-200 filter for 36. 

Does anybody have any experience with it? I'd be rigging it to attempt to muffle the flow for a nano tank. 

I'd just hate to buy a new zoomed for 35 when I could get this for 36.


----------



## JellOh (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if the IFE10 Internal Filter w/ Spray Bar can be spray painted black? It looks nice and I like the design, but the green color is killing me.

Also, for the IFE10 and IFS10, can you leave some of the compartments out to make it shorter? Or are they all mandatory?


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

I was actually trying to cut down, dangit....I have one of their Eurostyle rimless tanks and it is really sharp looking. I'm sure it isn't ADA quality but I have ADA taste and a Topfin budget so it looks good to me  They mean business when they pack tanks for shipping too. I've never seen so much bubble wrap in my life.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha I agree with that one. I can't wait to order a cube.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh I also found some great deals on a neat nano filter and some really cool archaea lights which are rebranded at 1/4 the price. PM me for info.


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have bought, hell I dunno how much stuff from them a couple 6.6 gallon tanks which were a way better deal than now, a bunch of little HOBs for 10 gal and under tanks, 2 big HOBs with the surface skimmers, heaters of various sizes, this light http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-led-light-nano-tp.html which is an awesome light for 12x12 cubes, sponge filters, and their water conditioner detox or whatever it is call, the water conditioner is just like prime, does everything prime does, way cheaper


----------



## MaiDoM (Jan 23, 2014)

No love for Canadians


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

MaiDoM said:


> No love for Canadians


Sorry Canada


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

MABJ said:


> Definitely shouldn't have looked back at the deals. There's $10 filters that I think rival the ac10/20. And I resisted so well.


I am trying to resist...but I could use a backup/spare aquaclear type filter (and other stuff!).
You know, something where you can pack your own media instead of having to buy the cartridges.
So are you saying the PF or the PFE series is the one that is similar to AC ?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Dont resist just give in.. the tanks are good quality and have never had issues with their filters. Only product that had ever caused me issues were the digital heaters *shrug*

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

35ppt said:


> I am trying to resist...but I could use a backup/spare aquaclear type filter (and other stuff!).
> You know, something where you can pack your own media instead of having to buy the cartridges.
> So are you saying the PF or the PFE series is the one that is similar to AC ?


The $10 PF IMO


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

check their site about once a week you never know what will go on clearance/sale for a good deal, I got 2 of their 6.6 tanks for 22 bucks a piece, I ditched the undergravel filters and used on of their smalls hobs, their little cubes and bowfronts rival the toher brands Mr. aqua and so on just aren't paying for the name, I had issues with some of the "higher" quality tank sellers customer service to the point I can not believe they are in business with how they treated me.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have to say I am very impressed with this tank. Especially the fact that it was 46.99 to my door :icon_eek: Thanks again MABJ! It is very well built and east to set up. I should have it up and running tomorrow so we'll see how everything flows but its a pretty solid design. 

The light is VERY well sealed and secured in its housing. 6 screws hold the clear splash cover alone. May be a pain to change the bulbs, but i'll take the safety over the hassle of some screws once a year! Heres a couple pics, cant wait to get it set up!!


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, that tank is calling out to me, too.
I wanted to upgrade from a std glass tank, but was thinking the rounded corners might cause distortion, thus not being all that better than a siliconed edge.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, seems like there will be slight distortion but it's very minor. And for the price  

I'll get it filled tomorrow and plant it and I have a pretty large structure that's going in it so it will be a good test. I also have a fluval paintball CO2 kit on the way to try and rig in


----------



## doggo (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm getting that one also. Actually got one Friday and UPS totaled it  I cut my finger and got glass all over the kitchen floor! But a replacement was sent out the very day I received the ruined one. Great customer service.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Internet: world-wide conspiracy to separate me from my $$$.

v3


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I have only received one less than favorable AquaTop item, and never a bad tank. I'm so in love with them, I'm going to purchase the cube soon too. 

Just finished setting up the 4g low iron  










Darn them! So addictive.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> Internet: world-wide conspiracy to separate me from my $$$.
> 
> v3


You to huh!?







MABJ said:


> I have only received one less than favorable AquaTop item, and never a bad tank. I'm so in love with them, I'm going to purchase the cube soon too.
> 
> Just finished setting up the 4g low iron
> 
> ...


Nice!


Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! Can't wait till it grows in. Check out my Mossy Bonsai journal


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

Arg now i want to buy more stuff from them. Anyone use the clear magic which they say binds the organics? Or the dechlor?


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

I use their declor, works just like prime, does all the same things prime does. I get the big bottle cause face facts you will use it all sooner or later, it is blue, but it does not color the water at all in fact makes it way easy to measure out.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Or you can buy Safe and mix it with ester to make Prime - a LOT cheaper.

v3


----------



## tricken (Jun 27, 2013)

i Got the dt-200 works great flow was little great for a 9 gallon ehiem i have so i drilled extra holes in the spray bar works great.


----------



## drondy (Apr 8, 2014)

Went back to purchase 2 more of the df-200 canister only to find out they are sold out. It's your fault (LOL) that these are gone!!!! So I purchased 2 of the AT-300 instead for my 72 gal discus tank. Hope it is as good as the df-200.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hahaha. I hope AquaTop appreciates our support. They should consider reupping their forum sponsorship. 

I splurged and got two 2g cubes. It was all I could do not to buy a third.


----------



## tricken (Jun 27, 2013)

my buddy must have order one of the last df-200 but they let him know they where upgrading him to a at-200


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

I pimp them all the time a friend told them this and they give me 10% coupon codes all the time


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Stone454 said:


> I pimp them all the time a friend told them this and they give me 10% coupon codes all the time


You pimp what?


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

Care to share Stone?


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Ugh, I waited to long, too. 
The small PF-400 I was going to get is sold out.
I need something for my 10gal (and maybe that 8 gal, too!).
I am wondering if I should get the PF-500, rated for 132 gpm; I suppose that's way too much flow. 
Otherwise, the PFE-1 is 45 gph. Wish I could tell what the design differences are between the models.
And for some reason I am having a hard time figuring out if you can even load your own custom media in these things. Sales gal thought so, but she was not terribly convincing.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

35ppt said:


> Ugh, I waited to long, too.
> The small PF-400 I was going to get is sold out.
> I need something for my 10gal (and maybe that 8 gal, too!).
> I am wondering if I should get the PF-500, rated for 132 gpm; I suppose that's way too much flow.
> ...


From eBay: SunSun 603B. Like $30shipped. Excellent for nanos.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Just got my two 2.11g cubes. Nuggghhhh they're sexy! I love them!


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't wait for my 2g to come in. Gonna try my hand w aqua soil in it


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Not a bad place to try it out, I'll admit for sure!


----------

